# Website pictures not showing up



## hayweeee (Jul 7, 2010)

I use windows XP and I'm trying to make a website using adobe photoshop cs4 & dreamweaver cs4. I'm using hostgator to host my website. When I upload my site to hostgator, the text and links and pictures on the site are working, but the main image for the background is broken. There's a little red x in the corner on internet explorer and a broken image symbol in firefox. I'm saving everything in a folder on my c drive called Sites. Am I saving it incorrectly or is there something I should be uploading that I'm not or is it some other problem?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Without seeing the HTML or the site itself, I'm guessing you've got incorrect locations of images referenced in the HTML. Image files referenced at locations on your C: drive won't be accessible when your site is on the server.

So, make sure there are no "file:///" or "C:" references in the URLs of the images in your HTML file. You will also need to make sure the images on your computer are also uploaded to the server.

What I suggest you do is create an "images" folder IN the folder where your website files are located. Then, put ALL images you want on your site in the "images" folder. Then, add the images to your web pages using the files in the images folder. Make sure everything loads in your local browser.

If everything checks out, upload the updated HTML files AND the images folder to the server. Then things should start working for you.

Peace...


----------



## hayweeee (Jul 7, 2010)

Dreamweaver created an images folder inside the folder for me and they're all in there. I've tried uploading all of them to the server but maybe I'm putting them in the wrong place or something because it didn't work. The whole hosting website is really confusing to me, I'm not really sure how to use it. It's also showing up on the bottom of the browser that it's trying to take me to a temp file that I didn't even make or save anything to, so that might be the problem as well.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

If you post a link to the live site, we can see which URLs are having problems and can provide more specific instructions.

Peace...


----------



## hayweeee (Jul 7, 2010)

www.nehalembaycrabbing.com


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks. Apparently, you're loading files from DIFFERENT folders on your computer. This will only cause problems for your site.

First, here is the image for your image map:

```
<img src="[b][color=red]../../Documents and Settings/Hayley/My Documents/Nehalem Bay Crabbing/images/nehalembaycrabbing.jpg[/color][/b]" alt="" width="1024" height="700" border="0" usemap="#Map">
```
The part in red is incorrect. That tells me you navigated to a different location to grab that image than where the main HTML file was located.

So, if "Nehalem Bay Crabbing" is the folder where ALL of your HTML files are located, then in that folder that should be an "images" folder. Inside that folder, you should see the "nehalembaycrabbing.jpg" file. Please confirm that. If that is NOT the case, then create the "images" folder inside the "Nehalem Bay Crabbing" folder and make sure the "nehalembaycrabbing.jpg" file is in that folder. Then, in DreamWeaver, delete the image that is currently displayed and add it again but from the "images" folder INSIDE the "Nehalem Bay Crabbing" folder.

Additionally, that image (nehalembaycrabbing.jpg) doesn't appear to exist in the "images" folder on the server:

http://www.nehalembaycrabbing.com/images/nehalembaycrabbing.jpg

Also, make sure you are opening ALL HTML files for your site from the "Nehalem Bay Crabbing" folder and no other folder.

Ideally, when you get everything sorted out, the above image URL will look like this:

```
<img src="[b][color=red]images/nehalembaycrabbing.jpg[/color][/b]" alt="" width="1024" height="700" border="0" usemap="#Map">
```
and it should work (provided you uploaded the image).

Additionally, the map you're using for navigation is wrong:

```
<map name="Map"> 
  <area shape="rect" coords="39,224,269,273" href="[b][color=red]../../Documents and Settings/Hayley/My Documents/Nehalem Bay Crabbing/nehalembaycrabbing.html[/color][/b]" alt="home"> 
  <area shape="rect" coords="30,397,268,453" href="../../Documents and Settings/Hayley/My Documents/Nehalem Bay Crabbing/nehalembaycrabbing2.html" alt="things to know about crabbing"> 
  <area shape="rect" coords="40,281,253,333" href="http://www.wheeleronthebay.com/" alt="wheeler on the bay"> 
  <area shape="rect" coords="37,341,260,394" href="http://www.neahkahnie.net/wheelermarina/" alt="wheeler marina"> 
<area shape="rect" coords="32,456,265,507" href="../../Documents and Settings/Hayley/My Documents/Nehalem Bay Crabbing/nehalembaycrabbing3.html" alt="where to stay"> 
  <area shape="rect" coords="31,513,269,568" href="../../Documents and Settings/Hayley/My Documents/Nehalem Bay Crabbing/nehalembaycrabbing4.html" alt="where is nehalem bay?"> 
  <area shape="rect" coords="30,570,276,632" href="../../Documents and Settings/Hayley/My Documents/Nehalem Bay Crabbing/nehalembaycrabbing5.html" alt="how to cook and clean a crab"> 
</map>
```
References like the one I highlighted above should ultimately look like this:

```
<map name="Map"> 
  <area shape="rect" coords="39,224,269,273" href="[b][color=red]nehalembaycrabbing.html[/color][/b]" alt="home"> 
</map>
```
You just might need to create the elements you previously created to make sure the references to your local computer aren't present in the HTML files.

Are you using DreamWeaver to upload the HTML files and images? If so, it should have created the "images" folder on the server for you and uploaded the images there.

Peace...


----------



## hayweeee (Jul 7, 2010)

I tried messing with that last night and there was a part in the html that said bgimage or background or something that I replaced the image in and after I did that, the image showed up in the background but the links stopped working. Also yes, Dreamweaver created the images folder for me but I'm confused because I had created the nehalem bay crabbing folder inside my sites folder on my c drive and Dreamweaver just decided to create a seperate folder called nehalem bay crabbing in my documents so I ended up just accidentally saving everything there because I thought it was going to my other folder. But I resaved everything into that folder but it's still not really working.
I'm sorry if that didn't make sense, I don't really speak computer language D:


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

That's fine.  I understand. The first thing you need to do is get your website files properly organized on your computer AND within DreamWeaver. If you put the files in location A and DreamWeaver is using location B, you will have problems.

So, make sure ALL of the website files are in the proper folder and make sure there is an images folder INSIDE that website folder with the image files in it.

Once that checks out, RENAME the OTHER website folder so you have only one set of website files. Then, load the home page file into DreamWeaver from the correct location and see how things look. If images don't appear, then you know DreamWeaver is still "confused". Re-add the images from the correct images folder and then DreamWeaver should straighten itself out.

Then, try to upload ALL of the website files to the server and report back here so we can check the updated site.

Peace...


----------



## hayweeee (Jul 7, 2010)

Okay the images didn't show up in dreamweaver which is a change so i know we're on the right track. What do you mean by re-add the images from the correct images folder? How do I do that?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Great! Ok, so since the images you wanted there don't appear you know DreamWeaver was pulling them from the wrong spot. I mean you're confirming this from WITHIN DreamWeaver. I provided evidence of that above. 

Anyway, so NOW that you know where you're loading images from you will need to "fix" the images which are not appearing by either deleting them (the missing spaces where the images should be) from the page and add the image again OR edit the properties of the image (where it should be displayed) and change the location of the image to reference the images folder INSIDE the web site files folder. If you DO NOT see the image you want in the images folder inside the website files folder, OUTSIDE of DreamWeaver, copy or more the image to the correct location FIRST and THEN go back into DreamWeaver and use the correct image location to add the image back to the page.

You added the images to the page once before so you'll need to go through that process (mostly) again to fix the missing images. After the images are replaced, we can look at the links on the page. 

Peace...


----------



## hayweeee (Jul 7, 2010)

Okay I put the image as the background and now my image map is gone. Which would be fine except the little tools that I made it with appear to be missing now, do you have any idea where they might have gone? Other than that I'm pretty sure I'm on the right track now


----------



## hayweeee (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh. nevermind about that. alright so i did that and uploaded it again to see if it worked this time and it still doesn't


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, give me a sec to check out the updated page.

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, I've looked at the site and it looks fine! Great job!!! It's a VAST improvement over the previous version.  LOL

Attached is a screenshot of what I see. When viewing the live site in your browser, be sure to refresh the page to download a fresh copy.

Peace...


----------



## hayweeee (Jul 7, 2010)

alright well i just checked it on my moms computer and it's working there too. wtf. it's not working on mine. hahaha
well thanks a lot!  i owe you


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

You just need to refresh the page and you'll get the latest version. Sometimes the browser can get a bit possessive about the files in its cache and not want to update them. 

Refresh the page a few times or wait a while (like maybe an hour or so) and then view the site again.

The site looks great, by the way. 

Peace...


----------



## hayweeee (Jul 7, 2010)

okay i hope it works. it might just be firefox because firefox is stupid and never wants to work right. but thanks  so it should be fine if i need to fix something and then i re-upload it right?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I just viewed the site in Firefox and it loaded just fine. Unless you changed the default cache settings or have an extension installed that's causing it to not refresh the page, it should refresh eventually. I've found my ISP does some web caching that sometimes interferes with my testing of sites and simply waiting for the ISP's cache to expire solves the problem. Check back in an hour or so and load the page and use the refresh button to force Firefox to get a fresh copy and all should be well. 

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

hayweeee said:


> so it should be fine if i need to fix something and then i re-upload it right?


Now that you've got the website files organized on your computer, if you need to make further updates to the site simply update the files on your computer and upload the changed files and they should "just work". 

Peace...


----------



## hayweeee (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh it works now. Thank you sooo much!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

hayweeee said:


> Oh it works now. Thank you sooo much!


See??? 

Glad you're now able to enjoy the beauty which is your website along with everyone else. 

Now that the site basically works, you should look into doing some *S*earch *E*ngine *O*ptimization (SEO) so people can find it when doing web searches. 

Peace..


----------

